# School and dp blank mind



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

I find it so crazy that people on here are in college.I cant even remember a conversation me n my sister had a couple of hours ago let alone try n study and think and remember for tests and quizzes.maybe its because I suffer from the blank mind.for the ones who are in school do yall suffer from blank mind not just brain fog but blank mind?and if yall do it just blows my mind to think how yall can be in school n be doing well like this.I feel like my brain is completely shut down having a conversation on the phone with my boyfriend is difficult.good lord im so gone


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

People suffer at different levels...Some function better than others...I myself cant even get from my bed to make a cup of tea when Im at my worst...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was always fairly adept at academics but I never really applied myself. When I became mentally ill, I was filled with a terrible fear. That fear made me do things in life that I had never intended to do. My major depressive episodes were cyclical and inbetween times I just had to deal with panic attacks and ocular migraines. I graduated at the top of my technical college class and aced my FCC license exam. But later I would have to drop out of college after 3 years due to a horrible depressive episode. I had been doing so well towards a math degree that my professors offered to allow me to complete my degree from home. I was so sick I had to let it go.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm not in college but we do still have cognitive ability - we can remember things and study and learn - just perhaps not as well. But I have often thought the same thing, how difficult it must be to get through a degree feeling this way. One differentiation that's been important for me to make throughout all this is that what we feel is often the sensation of being impaired, rather than actually being majorly impaired. It's my feeling that a little fog can make us feel way worse than we actually are. Although no doubt most of us have lost some of our sharpness and a few IQ points on this crappy rollercoaster of a condition.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

DP is a mental impairment disability and absolutely should be classed as such in the eyes of health services...Unfortunately it is usually medically described by doctors in reports as an anxiety disorder and as a result does not qualify as a serious enough condition to be classed as a disability...You end up having to fight them for it...

forestx5 just like you i was top of my class in both primary and secondary school and for the first year of electrical technical college...Then came DP and the next 2 years of college where a disaster...I managed to scrape through somehow in 9 out of 10 required exams for my qualification but failed the final electrical physics exam....It was just too much....

Thanks DP!


----------

